# Mi a legjobbakban reménykedünk



## Gyurka

Helló!

Az lenne a kérdésem, szerintetek mi lenne itt a helyes fordítás.
Én a címben szereplő "Mi a legjobbakban reménykedünk" verziót írtam, de egy barátom azt mondta, szerinte jobb lenne a "reméljük a legjobbakat".

A sztituáció a következő: az edző próbálja megnyugtatni ingerültté vált játékosát:
 
"- Kobe, figyelni fogjuk, ki mit mond – biztosítottam. – Idén engedményeket készülünk tenni, így azzal foglalkozhatsz majd, amivel foglalkoznod kell. Utána pedig visszatérhetsz a csapatba. Ne aggódj! Mi a legjobbakban reménykedünk."

Angolul:

"Kobe, we'll watch what's being said," I assured him. "We'll make allowances this year so you'll be able to de what you have to do and then come back to the team. Don't worry. We're hoping for the best."

Szerintetek melyik a kettő közül? Esetleg egy harmadik verzió lenne a nyerő?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Gyurka!

Szerintem lehet, hogy sem az egyik, sem a másik.
Kicsit körülményesen hangzik egyébként szinte az egész, de a lentiekből talán kiderül, hogy hol vannak gondjaim a megértéssel:

"- Kobe, majd figyeljük, hogy ki mit mond – biztosítottam. – Az idén engedékenyebbek leszünk, és megteheted, amit tenned kell. Utána pedig visszatérsz a csapatba. Ne aggódj! *Szerintünk minden jóra fordul*./*Meglátod, minden jól alakul majd*. (...ha ez pl. bátorítás akart lenni.)


----------



## Gyurka

Köszi, ezek tényleg jók! Biztos használni fogom valamelyiket.
Egyébként a barátomnak is írtam azóta, és belátta, hogy a reméljük a legjobbakat nem illik ide. Ő az írta helyette vissza, "minden rendben lesz"


----------



## Zsanna

A "minden rendben lesz" nagyon jól hangzik.


----------



## Gyurka

Vicces, mikor megírtam neki az általad írtakat, neki meg a minden jól alakul majd tetszett.
És nekem is az tetszik a leginkább, arra javítottam.


----------

